# Extreme points of the world's roads (northernmost, southernmost, etc.)



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

italystf said:


> EDIT: There's a ferry between Panama and Colombia.


Source? There isn't, AFAIK. There used to be a ferry between 1994 and 1997.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Verso said:


> Source? There isn't, AFAIK. There used to be a ferry between 1994 and 1997.


Source: The recently started Panama thread.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94330962&postcount=19


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

italystf said:


> The longest overland route could be from Cape Town to Magadan (not sure, just my supposition).


Nope. There is no overland border between Sudan and Egypt (the only option being a vehicle ferry on Lake Nasser).


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Ron2K said:


> Nope. There is no overland border between Sudan and Egypt (the only option being a vehicle ferry on Lake Nasser).


And probably also between Egypt and Jordan, I don't think you can cross into Israel. But some short ferries can be included into the longest overland route.


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

italystf said:


> No, there is no border crossing between Panama and Colombia.


There is, but not accessible by car. I have once found (of course I cannot find it now...) pictures of a kind of crossing somewhere in Darien Gap.
This travelogue comes close: http://journals.worldnomads.com/ryanandjo/story/65585/Colombia/Mind-the-Gap


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Palance said:


> There is, but not accessible by car. I have once found (of course I cannot find it now...) pictures of a kind of crossing somewhere in Darien Gap.


It's on the Caribbean coast.









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54328370


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

Wover said:


> Rovaniemi also has some motorways. Route 4 is a dual carriageway, but not really classified as highway..


It's not a motorway. In other words, you won't find this sign there:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/94/Moottoritie-561.svg


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

Motorway extremes in Finland:

Northernmost: 29/E8 in Tornio; northwestern terminus of motorway, 65°50'N 24°12'E
Westernmost: 3/E12 in Vaasa; northwestern terminus of motorway, 63°5'N 21°37'E
Southernmost: 51 in Espoo; Espoonlahti interchange, 60°9'N 24°40'E
Southenmost after completion of the Kirkkonummi-Kivenlahti project in 2013: 51 in Kirkkonummi; between Kirkkonummi and Tolsa interchanges, 60°7'N, 24°28'E
Easternmost: 6 in Ruokolahti; northeastern terminus of motorway, 61°16'N 28°54'E

Other road/street extremes in Finland:

Northernmost: 970 in Nuorgam, Utsjoki; near border crossing point, 70°5'N 27°57'E
Westernmost: unnamed road at Västerön, Eckerö; 60°14'N 19°28'E
Westernmost excluding Åland: 21/E8 in Kilpisjärvi, Enontekiö; border crossing point, 69°7'N 20°45'E
Southernmost: maritime pilot service road in Hanko; within port of Hanko, 59°49'N 22°55'E. Authorized access only.
Southernmost with free access: Merikatu in Hanko; marina, 59°49'N 22°58'E.
Easternmost: unnamed forest road in Virmajärvi, Ilomantsi; near the easternmost point of Finland, 62°55'N 31°35'E


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

OulaL said:


> ...
> 
> Other road/street extremes in Finland:
> 
> ...


A few photos from my trip to the eastern Finland in the summer 2011. One of the destinations was the place which was the eastmost position of the European Union from 1995 until the beginning of 2004, when Cyprus joined the EU. Currently, the place is marketed as the eastmost location of the continental EU. The coordinates are 62°54.5'N 31°35.2'E, thus being more east than Istanbul, for instance. The point lies on unpopulated area in the middle of nothing.

The map location: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/...k277&srs=EPSG:3067&y=6983722&x=732909&lang=en

Visiting the Finnish-Russian border is not a piece of cake. There is the Frontier Zone on the Finnish side of the frontier line extending the whole length of the frontier, 1269 kilometres. The default width of the zone is three kilometres, but in several places, it is much narrower, anything from about 20 metres. Entering the zone without a permit is illegal and subject to moderately heavy fines.

Close to the East Point, the rules have been relieved, and the road and path to the shore of lake Virmajärvi is currently excluded from the Frontier Zone. The East Point itself lies on a small island, and it cannot be touched.










The road 7/E18 is the most important trade route between Finland and Russia. The Russian-side customs is inefficient, and often there is a queue of lorries of several kilometres waiting for the entry to Russia. Sometimes, the length of the queue has been more than 50 kilometres causing major trouble to the local traffic. Therefore, the road between Hamina and the border, about 40 kilometres, is now equipped with parking shoulders for the eastbound lorries.










There is rather a good road network in the eastern areas, even if the population density is low. The road 500 runs from Niirala to Ilomantsi for about 70 kilometres, mostly through unpolulated forests.










The Frontier Zone is clearly marked as yellow signs and ribbons. The frontier line here is about 100 metres behind the signs.










The last 19 kilometres to the East Point is a narrow and windy gravel road through unpopulated areas. Fortunately, the road is signposted.










There are war memorials around. There were heavy battles in the region in July-August 1944.










The last kilometre of the road extends inside the Frontier Zone, but it is excluded from the zone. The yellow marking on the poles show the Frontier Zone on both sides of the road. Therefore, it is illegal to leave the road.










A reminder about the rules.










The road ends, and a path leads to the lake. The blue ropes are not to be crossed.










This is the the border mark 277, and it is the easternmost point in Finland. The white stone itself is the border mark. The white-blue pole is on the Finnish side and the red-green one on the Russian side.










The border mark 276 is also visible nearby.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Starting from yesterday, E8 near Tornio, Finland, is no longer the northernmost motorway in the world, as a motorway (R21) opened to traffic near Murmansk, Russia, around 300km further North (circa 69N). It's also the only motorway in the world located north to the Arctic Cycle.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ It's not a real motorway though. But it's a 4-lane road, I'm not sure about grade separation.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ The northernmost 4-lanes road without grade separation is, again, E8 in Tromsø, Norway, across the Tromsøysundtunnelen. Tromsø is slighty more North than Murmansk.


----------



## roofromoz (May 20, 2007)

In Australia:

- North: Pajinka Road, Cape York (Queensland)
- East: Marin Parade, Byron Bay (New South Wales)
- South: Cockle Creek Road [C636], Recherche (Tasmania)
- West: Possibly Stella Rowley Drive in Denham (Western Australia)... Steep Point which is the most westernmost point doesn't look there are any formed roads to get there... (happy to be proven wrong).


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Motorway extremes in Italy:

- northernmost: Brenner Pass (A22)
- westernmost: Frejus Tunnel (A32)
- easternmost: A14 terminus near Massafra
- southernmost: A18 terminus near Rosolini


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Spain:

- North: A-8 near Cudillero
- East: C-31 near Palafrugell
- South: GC-1 near Maspalomas (A-7 near Algeciras in mainland Spain)
- West: TF-1 near Tijoco bajo (AG-11 near Ribeira in mainland Spain)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

And for roads overall:
North: End of road at Estaca de Bares point
South: End of HI-4 at La Restinga (Mainland: Street in Tarifa)
East: End of Me-3 (Mainland: End of road at Creus cape)
West: End of HI-504 (Mainland: End of road at Touriñan cape)


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

g.spinoza said:


> Motorway extremes in Italy:
> 
> - northernmost: Brenner Pass (A22)
> - westernmost: Frejus Tunnel (A32)
> ...


Normal roads:

- Northernmost: SS621 at Casere di Predoi
- westernmost: SP216 past Melezet di Bardonecchia
- easternmost: SP87 near Capo d'Otranto
- southernmost: Via Cala Francese at Lampedusa


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

italystf said:


> Starting from yesterday, E8 near Tornio, Finland, is no longer the northernmost motorway in the world, as a motorway (R21) opened to traffic near Murmansk, Russia, around 300km further North (circa 69N). It's also the only motorway in the world located north to the Arctic Cycle.





Verso said:


> ^^ It's not a real motorway though. But it's a 4-lane road, I'm not sure about grade separation.


Valtatie 29 to Tornio is still the northernmost road with actual motorway status. Finland also has a more northern controlled-access dual carriageway; valtatie 4 through Rovaniemi. 

R21 around Murmansk does appears to be a controlled-access highway, but it does not appear to have legal motorway status.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The Northernmost paved road in the World is the road to Svalbard airport near Longyearbyen.
The Southernmost paved road in the World is the road to Ushuaia airport. Although Y-905 road in Navarino Island, Chile is further South, it's not paved. But it still appears to be the Southernmost all-weather road.
There is a road in Taveuni Island, Fiji that crosses the 180º meridian. It is definitely paved East of it (i.e. in the 'Extreme West', making it the Westernmost paved road in the World for sure), but I don't know if the pavement reaches the opposite to the 'Berbegal meridian'.


----------

